# A heads up



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2013)

While we are talking precision tooling , on ebay there are two Moore Edge Finders up for grabs. I have one of these and have found nothing that is more accurate for set-ups. They are by no means cheap but these to are at the low end of the price range.

 They are simple to use. Attach your DI to the quill. Put the edge finder on the edge, hole up. Lower the stylus into the hole. When the indicator reads 0 left and 0 right you are dead on the edge. This is for X axis, Y axis would be front to back.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> While we are talking precision tooling , on ebay there are two Moore Edge Finders up for grabs. I have one of these and have found nothing that is more accurate for set-ups. They are by no means cheap but these to are at the low end of the price range.
> 
> They are simple to use. Attach your DI to the quill. Put the edge finder on the edge, hole up. Lower the stylus into the hole. When the indicator reads 0 left and 0 right you are dead on the edge. This is for X axis, Y axis would be front to back.
> 
> "Billy G"



I have never seen one of those used in my shop experience.  Thanks


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 6, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> While we are talking precision tooling , on ebay there are two Moore Edge Finders up for grabs. I have one of these and have found nothing that is more accurate for set-ups. They are by no means cheap but these to are at the low end of the price range.
> 
> They are simple to use. Attach your DI to the quill. Put the edge finder on the edge, hole up. Lower the stylus into the hole. When the indicator reads 0 left and 0 right you are dead on the edge. This is for X axis, Y axis would be front to back.
> 
> "Billy G"



Larry Smith here: Thats a lot of money for an edge finder. I could get within .0005 with a dowel pin, good collet, and a piece of cigarette paper, roll yur own kind. Back in the day. One I used frequently when things had to be close. Looks like it works the same way. See the pics. Don't remember it cost near that much. Lots of ways to skin that cat !


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Bill C. said:


> I have never seen one of those used in my shop experience.  Thanks



Did a little more research on this edge finder. Those Gage Builders must nerves of steel to hold those tolerances of a few millionths of an inch.  I never had a part the called for a one-tenth of inch from the edge location.  I always used a wiggler or spring loaded edge finder.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 7, 2013)

lrsglory said:


> Larry Smith here: Thats a lot of money for an edge finder. I could get within .0005 with a dowel pin, good collet, and a piece of cigarette paper, roll yur own kind. Back in the day. One I used frequently when things had to be close. Looks like it works the same way. See the pics. Don't remember it cost near that much. Lots of ways to skin that cat !
> View attachment 60177
> View attachment 60178




It's not a lot of money if you take into account its original intended use. It was used to set up a jig bore. The tolerances there are much closer than normal. As for our use, yes it could be called extravagant.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Sep 7, 2013)

Use Zig Zag cigarette papers. They are more consistent in thickness than others.


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 7, 2013)

I think most of us could get away with using one of these http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...ge+Finder+(USA)&update_continue_shopping=true 

I use this one to find the corner of parts.






http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=270


----------

